# Prince Hall Masonic Plates



## Blake Bowden (Apr 6, 2012)

Brothers, get on the ball. Bro. Joey and I heard excuse after excuse that Masonic License plates weren't doable, they cost too much, the demand wasn't there, etc. Two years later, we have them for our Grand Lodge. It's been a HUGE success for us, share your light! Here are some examples of PHA plates....


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Apr 7, 2012)

Bro Bowden, do u no how i can go by getting one for here in Tx?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 7, 2012)

Not to intrude, but: Specialty License Plate Sponsor FAQs


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Apr 7, 2012)

thank u bro Maloney


----------



## owls84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Currently the GLoTX makes $22 from every set of plates that are sold and keep in mind that is per year per set.


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 10, 2012)

owls84 said:


> Currently the GLoTX makes $22 from every set of plates that are sold and keep in mind that is per year per set.


 
That's a pretty good return. Maybe the upfront costs are what are holding up the process here in TX


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2012)

$8k...which is returned, then a percentage is given back for each plate....each year. Maybe this just needs to be brought to attention? A Statewide fundraiser or just a donation may do it?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2012)

BTW that South Carolina PHA plate is freakin sweet!


----------



## The Kentucky Mason (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a link from my Lodge's website that I maintain which highlights Masonic License Plates, some are available, some once were:

MASONIC LICENSE PLATES


Fraternally,
Darrell G. Waddell
Daylight Lodge #760 F&AM - DAYLIGHT LODGE #760 F&AM - LOUISVILLE, KENTUCKY
(H. M.: 6-224-266-494-511-740-830-862-932)
Kosair Shrine Temple - Welcome to Kosair Shriners - Louisville, Kentucky
Darrell Waddell | Facebook


----------

